# I may have lost my mind



## larryfoster (Oct 4, 2018)

I've had3 cooks, so far, with my Dyna-Glo charcoal smoker; 2 were fantastic so I may have gotten a little cocky.

At the store today, they had sirloin tip roasts on sale.
I picked up a 12 pounder.
Anyhow, I'm having second thoughts and some stage fright.

I'm wondering:
Should I try this as one piece or should I cut it in half to do one now and the other some time later?
Assuming a 250 degree temp, how long should this cook for medium (ballpark)?

Inject or not? I would think not.

Any suggestions, advice or tips would be greatly appreciated because I might do this tomorrow.

Thanks, in advance


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 4, 2018)

I've never done a sirloin roast like that.  I would be a bit nervous too the first time.  I would not see a problem cutting it in half or even thirds for that large a piece of meat.  It might be a good way to experiment a bit as you could try two or even three ways to cook, different wood, rubs, marinades etc. if you want to play around a bit and get a feel for things.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Oct 4, 2018)

What are you planning to do with it after it's cooked?


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 4, 2018)

If I were a wise guy, I would say eat it.
:rolleyes:

With a piece of meat that big I was thinking I could do a variety of things.
Slice some for lunch meat
Chip some for Philly cheese steaks
Roast beef slices for dinner with roasted or mashed potatoes and gravy
Or other suggestions.

Before I was a pit master wannabee, I would get these and divide and put in a slow cooker for pot roast


----------



## SlickRockStones (Oct 4, 2018)

You could separate the muscles and get two tip roasts for pit beef and nice amount of lean beef for
Tip steaks,stir fry and stew meat. Check for videos on how to butcher a sirloin tip on YouTube. Cooked whole they’re sometimes called liner roasts to feed a ship load of people. Whatever you decide smoke or roast sirloin tip roasts to medium rare and stew meat till fall apart tender for stews and chili.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 4, 2018)

Well, I _am_ a wise guy. And I'd say make myself sick of it. :D

I'd at least halve it and save some for a rainy day.
(It drizzled here today. Can I have Half? The smaller would be fine....):confused: o_O
Yeah, there is one in every crowd. I'm usually it. :rolleyes:

Sounds like a nice score!
I'd bet if you did the whole thing it would feed 24-48 hungry souls.


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 4, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'd bet if you did the whole thing it would feed 24-48 hungry souls.


Probably not than many at my house.
We are eaters.

Right now, I'm thinking of halving it and freezing half for another day.
Have some of it with roasted potatoes and carrots with some nice gravy and slice any possible leftovers for roast beef sandwiches on a good bread


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2018)

Overcome your hesitancy and cook the whole thingi!
Invite six close friends with hearty appetites and lay a feast of beef before them.

Do a good dry brine, salt and season one small side and give it 4 hours, flip and repeat.
Then get some hickory, mesquite or oak to smoking, get the temp around 275° +/- and let it go to an IT of 100°-110°.
Pull it off and slap it over a hellishly hot fire and give it a quick reverse sear to 130°-135°.
Loosely tent it and rest for 15-30 minutes, then slice and serve a 1lb-2lb slab to everyone.
Keep the sides simple, a nice spring  salad and a baked tater.
Several good bottles of Cabernet to wash it all down.

Hell Yeah!


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 4, 2018)

Now, that sounds good, chile relleno!


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 4, 2018)

Dahmn you guys are making me Hangary!


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 4, 2018)

No matter what you do, let me know when it's done and I'll be down!:D


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 4, 2018)

As of now, it looks to have changed to Sunday.
Come on down, Gator


----------



## phatbac (Oct 5, 2018)

I would cook whole. i would smoke around 250 degrees till about 135 degree IT and let rest for 45 minutes in foil. (for medium). just smoke with some hickory and or oak for a good woodsy flavor that compliments beef well and watch your IT with a therm (remote or instant read). for a 12 # (that's a big one) i would say it would take about 4-5 hours. (YMMV)
For seasoning i would recommend you favorite steak seasoning such as Montreal or Chicago (what i like). coat heavy on the outside 4-6 hours before cooking or overnight in the fridge. when its cone resting slice on  meat slicer or slice thin for sammies or Philly's, makes the best lunch meat. cut in half or thirds after cooking and vac seal the pieces and put in freezer. Here is a sirloin i did a while back. (couple years ago) i used a roasting rack and sliced on my meat slicer.













montreal.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016


















seasonedsirlion.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016


















sirlionforsmoker.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016


















smokingbeef.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016


















slicedbeef.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016


















vacpackbeef.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016






Good luck and hopefully good eats!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 5, 2018)

That looks real good, phatbac

Thanks for sharing.
How long did the cook take?


----------



## phatbac (Oct 5, 2018)

If i remember correctly it was around 3-3.5 hours. it was a 7# roast i think i cook at 250ish.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 5, 2018)

Thank you.
I'm trying to avoid one of those 18 hour smokes


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 7, 2018)

Today's the day!
:D

Last night I rubbed it with a mix that I saw Franklin mention.
Equal parts salt, coarse ground black pepper, and garlic powder.
(I think the garlic powder is my addition)
Then sprinkled with some smoked paprika.
Just because.

I think I'll take it out of the fridge to warm a little.
Just got my Therm Pro dual probe remote thermometer.
Now, to figure it out.
I have some apple wood, mesquite briquettes and some hickory chips.
Still deciding which to use.

If anyone sees this, I'd appreciate if you could answer a couple questions, please.

For the hickory chips, do I soak them and put on the coals maybe partially wrapped in foil or throw them directly on the fire?

Since I'm going for a lower finished temp, is there a point I wrap in foil to finish cooking since I will be below a stall?

For other things, I've seen wrapping in a towel and putting in a cooler for an hour or so?
I know I need to let it rest for a while.

Thanks.
I'll grab some pics whether it's successful or a failure.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 7, 2018)

Mesquite briquettes and hickory.
Never wet your wood.
Either way, on the coals or in a foil packet.

To crutch or not, personal decision, I see no reason to.
Rest is best, but I'd just tent or lossely wrap with foil and rest on the cutting board for an hour.


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 7, 2018)

Sounds like a plan.
Thanks
I did wet the hickory but will know better next time


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 7, 2018)

It wasn't a failure and it wasn't my best effort so far.
Waiting for pics to sync from my phone and will post.

At least I didn't ruin the meat,
:rolleyes:

Served it with these roasted potatoes.


It took about 5 hours on the smoker.
It was a little bit salty but not too much too salty.
I took it off at 131 and let it rest covered in foil for about 45 minutes.
Wee bit chewy but tasted pretty good.

Uses some of the mesquite briquettes and about 1/2 bag of the hickory chips.
Wasn't sure how to use the chips so I just threw a handful on the fire from time to time.

One heck of a smoke ring!

Used my new dual probe thermometer and was a little surprised at the grate temp difference and the one on the door.
I did have it *(and the meat) on one of the lower racks so it was closer to the smoke inlet from the fire box..
The grill probe was close to the fire box which may account for the higher temps.
I never tested the thermometer on the door but I will.

It looks like I will have to do some mods.
Caulk where the two chambers join and gasket on the fire box door.
I saw a wee bit of smoke from there.


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2018)

It looks really good from my screen, however stop doing handstands when your taking pic's of your thermPro and remove the screen guard. 1E1 is a funky degree to cook to. :rolleyes:

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 8, 2018)

I was really happy with how it looked was the reason for the hand stands, Chris.

In a little bit, we're going to see how it works on a Philly Cheese Steak


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2018)

I bet it's gonna be good.

Chris


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 9, 2018)

Pretty good cheese steaks.
Onions, peppers, mushrooms and Cheese Whiz on a hoagie roll.

Yum!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

:eek:Cheese Whiz :eek:

:p


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 9, 2018)

Equivalent to manna from heaven.
A gift from God


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

Talk like that could lead to being involuntarily committed.


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 9, 2018)

Since it's been a long time, I can't remember which of the famous Philly cheese steak restaurants serve with cheese whiz


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 9, 2018)

larryfoster said:


> Since it's been a long time, I can't remember which of the famous Philly cheese steak restaurants serve with cheese whiz



I saw that on TV.  It is either Pat's or Geno's.  Good possibility it is both though.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

There's a sucker born every minute.

I saw that episode of triple D and about gagged

McDonalds is always packed... Enuff said.


----------



## larryfoster (Oct 12, 2018)

My latest:
Smoked bacon covered meatloaf.
(No Cheez Whiz :rolleyes: )

It was fantastic.

Had some issues getting the smoker to hold at 275 which was where I wanted to smoke this
Also wanted to get it to 160 but took off at 156.


----------

